# Correct Weight for Bearded Dragon?



## Monkreadusuk

Hi all,

My two female Bearded Dragons are about 19 months old. One weighs 209grams, and the other 270grams. Is this about normal for thier age? How much should I be feeding BD's of this size?

Many Thanks,


----------



## Tehanu

What lengths are they and is there any chance of pics? 

I would expect a healthy adult beardie to be a bare minimum of 400g, better at least 450g, depending on the size of the individual.

My 10 month old male weighs 432g and measures 17" nose to tail tip, today 
Lotte***


----------



## bmth girl

Monkreadusuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My two female Bearded Dragons are about 19 months old. One weighs 209grams, and the other 270grams. Is this about normal for thier age? How much should I be feeding BD's of this size?
> 
> Many Thanks,


 Hi mine weighs in at 420 grams and is only ten months !...they may be under weight, how much do they eat ?


----------



## Monkreadusuk

Hi again,

Have included some pictures and more details.

Stumpy (female) is 270grams, 10inches long (missing part of tail).










Legless (female) is 209grams, 15inches long 9but missing one foot)


----------



## xclairex

They look a good weight to me, the last one looks a little small possibly? Ours are a bit strange as they are both 15inches in length but one is a lot bigger than the other as she is around 3-4 months older she weighs 325g and the smaller one is 215g but she isnt underweight she has a nice belly on her lol. Shes just not as bulky yet, although i dont think our older one will get much bigger but you never know.


----------



## angela__k__84

I'm really glad I read this thread. I have a male beardie(18 months old if we go with what we have been told)
He was a rescue - we've had him about 6 months. He is approx 21" nose to tail...he has a very long tail 
He was just over 200g when we got him, he was horribly thin but is now around 310g.
Would never have considered breeding him anyway given how badly bullied he was when he was kept with another beardie but it's good to know what sort of weight people consider healthy. I know what I am aiming for. I doubt we'll ever get him to a normal size but close would be nice.


----------



## Tehanu

Stumpy doesn't look too drastic whereas legless is clearly underweight.

You're looking at the pelvic girdle area and the sides of the tail base as the best indicators.

There should be pads of fat on either side of the tail base and the pelvic girdle shouldn't look like skin stretched over bones I'm afraid!

Not knowing their history or problems it's hard to say how much bigger they ought to be, but I think both could stand to put on some weight 

How much and of what do they eat?
Lotte***


----------



## Monkreadusuk

Thanks for the replies, in regards to the last one, they eat about 20 medium Mealworms each every 3 days, then all other days they have a handfull of Watercress between them and a small ammount of red peppers.


----------



## vickylolage

Monkreadusuk said:


> Thanks for the replies, in regards to the last one, they eat about 20 medium Mealworms each every 3 days, then all other days they have a handfull of Watercress between them and a small ammount of red peppers.


 
IMO they definately need more.
1 adult of mine alone eats around 15+ large locusts on a good day and about 7-10 on a bad day but are offered livefood everyday. They also get a large bowl full of salad each everyday which is given on a morning. If this becomes empty before lights out it gets topped up.

Mealworms arent really a good staple for beardies there is something called chithlin (sp??) in the shell ans should really only be used as a treat. Crickets, locusts or dubai roaches are more of a staple livefood for your beardies 

One of my males is 18 1/2 inches long and weighs 550g
One of my females is 11inches long (only has 1/3 of a tail) and weighs 425g


----------



## fran2491

vickylolage said:


> IMO they definately need more.
> 1 adult of mine alone eats around 15+ large locusts on a good day and about 7-10 on a bad day but are offered livefood everyday. They also get a large bowl full of salad each everyday which is given on a morning. If this becomes empty before lights out it gets topped up.
> 
> Mealworms arent really a good staple for beardies there is something called chithlin (sp??) in the shell ans should really only be used as a treat. Crickets, locusts or dubai roaches are more of a staple livefood for your beardies
> 
> One of my males is 18 1/2 inches long and weighs 550g
> One of my females is 11inches long (only has 1/3 of a tail) and weighs 425g


 
i agree with the above hun they defo need more mine eat a min of 10 adult locusts a day most days they go thru around 30 crickets a day and a large bowl of mixed salad every 2 days,mine get one pinkie once a month and a few waxworms once a month,as for mealies i dont use them to much, less than once a week i would say as they cant digest them as said above,so get fattening them up lol :flrt:


----------



## agh100

oh my beardie is 13months old and weighs 650g, does that make him fat?!

he's hardly eating much at the moment so I dont think I can put him on a diet!


----------



## Bosscat

Monkreadusuk said:


> Thanks for the replies, in regards to the last one, they eat about 20 medium Mealworms each every 3 days, then all other days they have a handfull of Watercress between them and a small ammount of red peppers.


Leo's eat more than that!

i really think you should consider feeding them locusts and crickets, well gutloaded and dusted. If you are now in the 3 day, 2 veg days, 1 meat and veg day, you really should be feeding them far more. Try giving more choice of veg, as much as they will eat from this list: Nutrition Content

And when feeding them livefood, feed as much as possible. They will never gain weight on the diet they currently have, and as said the second one does look underweight. Things like temperature and UV also affect their growth rate, so by ensuring you have a working 10% minimum UV tube thats less than 6 months old will help also.


----------



## angela__k__84

Sorry to hi-jack the thread but I am having trouble getting my rescue beardie to take locusts/crix on a regular basis - he will take two or three then not touch any for weeks.
He will happily take mealworms and wax worms - I think because he doesn't need to chase them - but I know that neither of these are ideal staple foods.
I am trying to wean him onto dubia roaches but if this doesn't work and I can get my hands on silkworms can I feed them as a staple?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AuntyLizard

I dont feed my adult beardies everyday.. It is my opinion and one I believe is held by some others on here. Adult Beardies meaning a beardie over a year old should be fed livefood every other day and veg every day. 

To the op.. the one with only 3 legs does look a bit on the small side but beardies will vary in weight and size very much like we humans do.. I mean any species of animal can vary on size etc.. If it is in proportion not too fat or too thin if it eats what you put in front of it etc then there is not too much to worry about. 

If you want to try and fatten her up a bit offer her a pinkie everyother week.. Waxworms perhaps weekly and up the amount of veg you offer..

Liz


----------



## deadbeta

I have just weighed mine and she is 17" nose to tail and weighs 250g, am I right in thinking this is underweight?


----------



## vickylolage

angela__k__84 said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread but I am having trouble getting my rescue beardie to take locusts/crix on a regular basis - he will take two or three then not touch any for weeks.
> He will happily take mealworms and wax worms - I think because he doesn't need to chase them - but I know that neither of these are ideal staple foods.
> I am trying to wean him onto dubia roaches but if this doesn't work and I can get my hands on silkworms can I feed them as a staple?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I dont think silkworms or any type of worm as good as a staple for beardies. One of mine was addicted to mealies at one point, luckily he was an adult so I simply didnt give him livefood for a few days and when he was offered locusts he jumped on them. It depends what hes been fed on previously. Also if hes a rescue he might be a bit weak so chasing food may not seem appealing. Maybe try hand feeding? Just ensure the food is dusted with the correct supplaments. 




deadbeta said:


> I have just weighed mine and she is 17" nose to tail and weighs 250g, am I right in thinking this is underweight?


Depends on the proportion of your beardie. As has been said all beardies are different. Do you have a pic? If she eats all her food maybe try giving her a bit more. What do you feed her?


----------



## deadbeta

I feed her a box of locusts per sitting, one feed in the evening and a bowl full of greens during the day.

She "seems" in proportion to me, no sagging skin, but she is still young!

Photo:


----------



## vickylolage

deadbeta said:


> I feed her a box of locusts per sitting, one feed in the evening and a bowl full of greens during the day.
> 
> She "seems" in proportion to me, no sagging skin, but she is still young!


Looks fine to me. You'll probably find she'll stop growing in length but start filling out in girth more 

Lovely beardie by the way!!


----------



## deadbeta

Aw thanks!

She's adorable and very naughty! Always waits til she's out of the Viv to poop!


----------



## Tehanu

Is no one else seeing glaring pelvic girdles and skinny tail bases? :whistling2:


----------



## angela__k__84

vickylolage said:


> I dont think silkworms or any type of worm as good as a staple for beardies. One of mine was addicted to mealies at one point, luckily he was an adult so I simply didnt give him livefood for a few days and when he was offered locusts he jumped on them. It depends what hes been fed on previously. Also if hes a rescue he might be a bit weak so chasing food may not seem appealing. Maybe try hand feeding? Just ensure the food is dusted with the correct supplaments.


I've tried not feeding him for a few days, I've tried putting the locusts in the fridge, I've tried trying to sneak a locust in while he's eating something else but I'm not getting very far. The beardie feeding chart sticky says silkworms can be a staple. I'm hoping he'll take to the dubias - just having trouble getting them delivered with the weather at the moment!
The problem is that he wasn't getting much of anything to eat where he was before - I just don't think he has the hunting instinct....
Also, all his food is gutloaded and dusted with calcium and nutrobal.


----------



## vickylolage

angela__k__84 said:


> I've tried not feeding him for a few days, I've tried putting the locusts in the fridge, I've tried trying to sneak a locust in while he's eating something else but I'm not getting very far. The beardie feeding chart sticky says silkworms can be a staple. I'm hoping he'll take to the dubias - just having trouble getting them delivered with the weather at the moment!
> The problem is that he wasn't getting much of anything to eat where he was before - I just don't think he has the hunting instinct....
> Also, all his food is gutloaded and dusted with calcium and nutrobal.


 
Like I said I wasnt sure about silkworms Ive never used them but I assume if the chart says its o it should be  No harm in trying I suppose!

The OH once rescued some little disabled beardies who wouldnt eat so to get them into it he used to put them on the floor in the living room and throw locusts around the place and they used to go mad chasing them maybe you could try something like that?


----------



## angela__k__84

vickylolage said:


> Like I said I wasnt sure about silkworms Ive never used them but I assume if the chart says its o it should be  No harm in trying I suppose!
> 
> The OH once rescued some little disabled beardies who wouldnt eat so to get them into it he used to put them on the floor in the living room and throw locusts around the place and they used to go mad chasing them maybe you could try something like that?


HAHAHA That sounds...horrible! I have a wee girl who's just turning one and puts anything she finds in her mouth so we try to prevent escapees!
Dubia's seem perfect. Just hope he takes them!
Anyone any idea what size Dubias an adult beardie should get?


----------



## vickylolage

angela__k__84 said:


> HAHAHA That sounds...horrible! I have a wee girl who's just turning one and puts anything she finds in her mouth so we try to prevent escapees!
> Dubia's seem perfect. Just hope he takes them!
> Anyone any idea what size Dubias an adult beardie should get?


 
**squeals and runs off** Im petrified of cockroaches lol
Im really not sure theres a few people on the forum who keep dubais for their beardies so Im sure one of them will help you. Horrible things lol

Yeah I dont have any kids so we kinda had that luxury although I dont think his mother was too impressed when she walked in and we had locusts up the curtains :2thumb:


----------



## deadbeta

Saedcantas said:


> Is no one else seeing glaring pelvic girdles and skinny tail bases? :whistling2:


Is that aimed at me and my dragon?

I don't see anything skinny!


----------



## Tehanu

deadbeta said:


> Is that aimed at me and my dragon?
> 
> I don't see anything skinny!


Yes.

This is your dragon at 17"









This is mine at 17"



























I'd hope that it's as obvious to everyone else as it is to me, that there is body tone on my animal that is missing on the other animals pictured in this topic.

Tail base, thighs, spine and pelvic girdle are the best areas to look at.

Beardies with a central ridge where the spine is, loose skin on the thighs, a concave or generally slender tailbase (not just male female differences) and a bony pelvic girdle are what I would call underweight.

: victory:
You did ask!
Lotte***


----------



## vickylolage

I can see where Saedcantas is coming from however if yours has just had a growth spurt she may have used a lot of her reserves to grow length ways. But if shes eating as well and as much as you say I cant see why she wont put on the weight and look similar to Saedcantas (gorgeous by the way mate)

I dont think she was having a go just pointing out a detail. Just keep an eye and maybe a record of her weight Im sure her tail and things will fatten out in no time at all


----------



## deadbeta

I know. 

I don't take advice as any sort of dig, it's how we learn right?

Thanks for the comparrison shots Saedcantas, how old is your BD? Mine is less than a year old so perhaps a growth spurt has been the case, she eats very well and appears to be very healthy!

I have no objections to someone saying I could try and feed her more, aslong as the advice is justified I'm always willing to learn! 

And yes, I did ask, so thankyou.


----------



## Tehanu

deadbeta said:


> I know.
> 
> I don't take advice as any sort of dig, it's how we learn right?
> 
> Thanks for the comparrison shots Saedcantas, how old is your BD? Mine is less than a year old so perhaps a growth spurt has been the case, she eats very well and appears to be very healthy!
> 
> I have no objections to someone saying I could try and feed her more, aslong as the advice is justified I'm always willing to learn!
> 
> And yes, I did ask, so thankyou.


Hiya Beta 

My Rhubarb is 10 months and has been a good body tone throughout (Check out my photo albums  )
He was miserable with Pinworm for a short while and still kept his weight on, however an unchecked parasitic infection could easily cause a beardie that is feeding well to remain skinny.

Perhaps a faecal screening for parasites would be a good idea 
Lotte***


----------



## deadbeta

He was recently checked at the vets following a spurt of non-feeding so he has been given the all clear.

I will play it safely and see how she spans out, she is very lively and so far isn't showing any signs of illness, she has a nice pot belly on her but given her age, I'll wait another short period and see how her weight is distributed.

Thanks for the advice.

Graeme.


----------



## Tehanu

Just remember, parasitic infections usually "shed" sporadically or in cycles, that is to say, eggs or other obvious signs are not always apparent in one faecal, a batch of three a week apart each usually gives a more confident picture 

Our only available "specialist" vets here in Jersey tested a sample for us, I knew for a fact that as our animal had come from a shop with very poor hygiene, acting as a wholesaler and stocking hundreds of wildcaught animals, he would have parasites of some description...
Despite the fact I told them I wanted full parasitology they only did a direct microscopy and saw nothing...

I identified the parasites he did have under a microscope at work with our pathologist by myself, lessons learnt!? Expect the vets to have missed something (and in my case don't be too polite to ask someone you know to let you use their microscope! lol)

Best of luck with you little one 
Lotte***


----------



## Klaipeda

Hi, when your bearded dragons stopped growing? My male beardy is 8 months old and is 250g. I wish him to grow much more. I found, that they stop growing at that age, but I have had one female, which stopped growing at the age of 14 month.


----------



## nicnet

Klaipeda said:


> Hi, when your bearded dragons stopped growing? My male beardy is 8 months old and is 250g. I wish him to grow much more. I found, that they stop growing at that age, but I have had one female, which stopped growing at the age of 14 month.



Welcome to the forums klaipeda. ermmmm. The thread your replying to is just short of 3 years old so not sure if the OP (original poster) is still around or not.

Make a thread, introduce yourself and your lizards so we can give you a proper RFUK welcome to the forums. :2thumb:


----------



## Klaipeda

Oh, I thought, that it is better to write in the old thread, not to compose new one :lol2: It was question for all beardies owners :blush:


----------



## LiviB2505

Hey  

I have an 18 month old male who is 14 inches long. 
He weighs 328g but at the moment he isn't eating much and I am having to force feed him. Today he ate 2 pinkies, 12 mealworms and 5 waxworms. Plus he has watercress in his viv. Do I need to be worried? Should I take him to vets?? 
Thanks x


----------



## DanTinytoe

My male is a german giant an weighs 590grams an sat at 23inch. An he's not fat either


----------



## Shaunny

Hey thought i would share my 2 beardys! 

They are both 5 months old now.

Mango measures 14" and weighs 200g
Miko measures 12.5" and weighs 170g

I think I'm going to have a big girl looking at some of the weights and measurements on here. they are both eating about 16 locusts a day each and the veg bowl is emptied by the end of the day they also get a few roaches which will be the other way about soon when my new colony is producing!


----------



## nicnet

LiviB2505 said:


> Hey
> 
> I have an 18 month old male who is 14 inches long.
> He weighs 328g but at the moment he isn't eating much and I am having to force feed him. Today he ate* 2 pinkies, 12 mealworms and 5 waxworms.* Plus he has watercress in his viv. Do I need to be worried? Should I take him to vets??
> Thanks x



WHAT??111

Your force feeding pinkies? Beardies should not really be eating pinkies unless they are pretty much starved and their system prepped for them. Nevermind two of them at a time.

There is very rarely a time when you should be force feeding a lizard.

When you say he is not eating...how often is he actually eating and just how often are you resorting to force feeding him...please stop that and put up a thread with details of your entire setup and exactly what he is / isn't eating.

Force feeding can make things a lot worse due to stress rather than making it better, and is reserved for lizards that are unable to feed themselves and not lizards that are simply not eating.

You need some help and fast with this, please start a thread with all those details in.

.


----------

